# light box



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This is prototype one light box! Cardboard box cut out sides and top covered with 2 layers grease proof paper (the white sort not the grey) to difuse light. Can cover with a sheet etc for more diffusing as required. Slot in bottom to slide tripod in. Poise light is 20W halogen bulb. Will be getting 2 more to try lighting from both sides and top all at same time.. The hammy pics were taken in this.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Also how to get a polarisng filter onto a small lens with no screw thread.

Cut a 35mm film canister to size and then cut a hole in the end the same as the lens apature.

Selotape the filter to the end of the canister and then slide the canister over the lens! (my dad gave me the filter. Stan you'll prob know the filter rotates and has a mark on it, do you twist it so the mark is at the 12 o'clock point?

Anyway not sure yet if it is making any difference but that's what it's all about, trial and error!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi PG,

Like your inventeness, Polarising filters are rotated untill you get the desired result looking through the veiw finder or at the display.

MIKE.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Neat set-up PG. Here's mine which I set-up last night. I need to work on maybe another light source, but it's working ok.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

..and a quick pic using this light box. I need to work with the light sources to brighten things up a bit and to sort out the part at the bottom of the crystal, but it's a start in the right direction. I'm quite pleased with the way the case came out.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi All,

Whilst not strictly a light box, here is my take on the problem. These turn up in boot sales quite regularly.










Carefully remove the magnifying lens, set up tripod so that lens of camera looks down thru where the magnifying lens was, turn on lamp, set colour balance and away you go.

I always had problems with black dials and reflections. This method, whilst not yet perfected, is going the right way.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice to see all this effort going into light tent manufacture. 

We've got some bright people on this forum, that's why it's the best









Roger,

I like your improvised ring light, good idea.

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stan,

The idea came to me after looking back at some 35mm Olympus gear I once had. It included a ring flash, which was a circular flash tube in an adaptor which screwed onto the lens thread.

Still got to play around with optimum distances etc.

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Roger,

Had a ring flash years ago, did some good portraits with it. I wanted one to go with my eos system but Canon changed the model and increased the price!

I'll look out for one of those magnifiers, good idea that. 

Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## image_doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

Very Creative !


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

???? nowt there ?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Possibly because its 7 years old!


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

minkle said:


> Possibly because its 7 years old!


seems more the fact that image doctor was bumping post count


----------

